# Mishaps while riding



## skijay (May 7, 2006)

Today I went riding on the trails in Forest Park (Springfield, MA).  It is the closest place to me with wooded trails with some decent hill climbing & decents. As I was going up a hill I ran over a stick and it ended up between my derailer and chain & took a chunk of skin off of my ankle.  I still can not figure out how I ended up getting cut up.  Fortunatley it did not snap my derailer off.


----------

